# wie unter win7 auf 2 monitore 2 verschiedene hintergrundbilder setzen?



## DJ Flooo (11. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen,

und zwar hab ich ein problem, ich will auf meinen beiden bildschrimen nicht den selben hintergrund haben, da das bissl arg ******* aussieht^^ 

gibt es da i-eine lösung unter win7, event. mit i-einem toll? 

google findet nichts brauchbares...

mfg flo

EDIT: win 7 64bit, vllt wichtig wegen den tools


----------



## wave-lab (11. Dezember 2010)

DisplayFusion ~ Download

Damit hab ich es gemacht!
Sind deine beiden Monitore exakt gleich groß?


----------



## DJ Flooo (11. Dezember 2010)

DisplayFusion ~ Multi-Monitor Taskbar, Multi-Monitor Screen Savers, HotKeys, Multi-Monitor Wallpaper, Windows Logon Changer and more...

den link hab ich per PN bekommen, danke nochmals

denke ist das gleiche, und nein meine bildschirme sind nicht gleich groß, einen 17"er und nen 22,5"er...

problem gelöst

mfg flo


----------



## wave-lab (11. Dezember 2010)

Dann hab ich noch nen Tipp für dich wegen dem "Übergang" der Maus von einem zu anderem Bildschrirm (hab ich damals auch gesucht):

Bei der Einstellung "Bildschrimauflösung" kannst du die Monitore so verschieben, bis es passt


----------



## DJ Flooo (11. Dezember 2010)

danke, aber unter win 7 kann man das von haus aus machen


----------

